# Pros and cons of a 2nd cockapoo.....



## Sarah78 (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi everyone, our gorgeous cockapoo Lexi is nearly 14months old & we are starting to seriously talk about getting another. I'd love to hear from anyone who has more than 1 with pros, cons or general advice to think about. Thank you


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi Sarah, have a look at this current thread, it's a hot topic...

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=44386


----------



## Sarah78 (Nov 24, 2012)

Ah fab, thanks Ruth x


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I think you should get a boy and name him Beemer.  but two is wonderful.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Double poop scooping is the only down side! 
Oh and when you have 2 doodle dashing around the lounge it is a bit crazy! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Double poop scooping is the only down side!
> Oh and when you have 2 doodle dashing around the lounge it is a bit crazy! X


I love two waggy bums doodle dashing!


----------

